# AIB Tracker Mortgage Scandal



## Jumping Jenson (14 Aug 2020)

Hello and yes this is my first post on this forum!
Just got a call from AIB mortgage bank to say I am one of those affected by this tracker redress process and letter and payments will follow.
But is that enough?

I invested EUR60,000 of my own money in 2006 in a modest semi detached property in Galway.
The house value collapsed and the economy collapsed because of these bankers.
I offered to surrender the property man times and offered to pay a lower mortgage which I am doing but this was rejected out of hand by these people.
Couldn't pay all of this overpriced mortgage and the bank was intent on hauling me before the courts later this year.

Can I ask others affected here are they considering taking legal action against the bank to secure further compensation/write downs?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Aug 2020)

Hi JJ

Wait until you see the letter. 

It depends on which group you are in.

And maybe have a read of some of the Key Posts on the topic.

Brendan


----------



## Jumping Jenson (14 Aug 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi JJ
> 
> Wait until you see the letter.
> 
> ...



The key points on the topic Brendan......where can I read about this?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Aug 2020)

__





						FAQ - AIB Prevailing Rate tracker redress Frequently Asked Questions
					

AIB quietly edited their website last Friday to say the following "While this case involved a number of complex issues the Bank has decided to accept the finding in full, and to apply the finding to other customers within the same cohort."   They have not issued any further information.  It is...



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------

